# Jammed Fingers - Any Big Deal?



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi folks,
Two weeks ago I crashed and either jammed or broke my pinky and ring fingers. Hard to imagine breaking both at once, so I assume I jammed them. At the time, I just figured they hurt but I ignored it and mountain biked out the last 5-6 miles of the route.

2 weeks passed and they don't really feel or look any better. And the pinky feels like a tiny bit of puss weeps through the skin... always feels a little sticky. But not sure about that.

I'm not big on hospitals and I just assume fingers are very basic and there's nothing a doctor could do except tell me to be careful with it until it feels better.

But I guess if anyone has some horror stories where they wished they got a broken finger checked out, let me know. I feel like toughing this out but then I don't want any permanent bad heal that'll mess up my bicycling hobby down the road. I'm 51 and assume things might not heal like some 20-year-old would say "back when they played football and broke their finger".


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

If there is any chance of bone infection get it checked out asap


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Years ago I had a crash where my wheels slipped out from under me on an icy ladder bridge. Pinky got jammed on a rung on the bridge, it happened so fast my hand was still on the bar when I landed. I didn't get it checked out until a week later when the pain hadn't gone away at all. Xrays showed a spiral fracture of the 5th metacarpal that required surgery. I was told to come back the next morning at 6am for surgery. The surgeon had to re-break the bone since it had started to fuse but was slightly displaced. 

In this case the outcome wasn't worse having waited, but it certainly didn't help. I'm not one to see a doctor unless bleeding or broken, but if you are still having issues after a couple weeks I'd definitely get it checked out asap. You don't need to go to a hospital, urgent care or family doctor can arrange an Xray which will quickly tell you if anything is broken. Worst case is that you needed surgery but a break has healed to a point where that is no longer an option. That's where you could have long term effects that might affect your riding. Your hand is a main contact point for riding after all. If not broken, sounds like there is still something wrong that they can treat.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I have jammed fingers from playing as a soccer goalie. One of them doesn't work exactly right, and was dislocated once as well, but overall they are fine.
I did crash on some ice last Winter and probably broke that last outside bone in my right hand and it took a really long time to get right - like, 'til June. I don't know what was up with that. It's fine now.

-F


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

you can lose your arm or life in a few hours if an infection takes off
seek actual medical advice asap


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

Wheelspeed said:


> Hi folks,
> Two weeks ago I crashed and either jammed or broke my pinky and ring fingers. Hard to imagine breaking both at once, so I assume I jammed them. At the time, I just figured they hurt but I ignored it and mountain biked out the last 5-6 miles of the route.
> 
> 2 weeks passed and they don't really feel or look any better. And the pinky feels like a tiny bit of puss weeps through the skin... always feels a little sticky. But not sure about that.
> ...


Pics?


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Lots of people think a broken finger is no big thing, but it often is, and getting full mobility back often requires some pro PT advice.

But that's one of those quality of life things. Kinda up to you.

The weeping, however.........don't delay. Infections suck.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

I hardly ever am one to get something looked at.
Reading your post I would say do it. Especially the little finger weirdness.
Infection is bad ju-ju.
Ask questions about infection, heal period, lingering symptoms arthritis chances etc.
Who? A sports Doc Specialist. They see this type injury quite a bit from all sports.
Hopefully there is is one available nearby.
Last insight: Maybe a coach/trainer/ Mom/forum has knowledge of someone.

Cheers


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

From one stubborn old guy to the next, "just get it checked out"

I spent the first 45 years of my life avoiding the doc for stuff like this and now suffer due to that approach...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My last finger jam.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Did the same to left hand ring and middle fingers October 2020. Luckily took off Tungsten Carbide wedding ring when I got home (could have gotten ugly). Never had it checked out, still have pain, wedding ring will not fit and I really wish I had taken the time to get it checked out.

Steve


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Whats the worst that could happen?
Do you not have insurance? If you do, then not much excuse not to go.
Pussy discharge is never a good thing.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Taroroot said:


> Pussy discharge is never a good thing.


Lil' off topic, no?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

GlazedHam said:


> Lil' off topic, no?


perhaps you take time and read the first post again ?

"2 weeks passed and they don't really feel or look any better. And the pinky feels like a tiny bit of kittens weeps through the skin... always feels a little sticky. But not sure about that. "


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

127.0.0.1 said:


> perhaps you take time and read the first post again ?
> 
> "2 weeks passed and they don't really feel or look any better. And the pinky feels like a tiny bit of kittens weeps through the skin... always feels a little sticky. But not sure about that. "


Ummm, _you_ read it again.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

GlazedHam said:


> Lil' off topic, no?


Depends on where he jammed his finger...


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

127.0.0.1 said:


> perhaps you take time and read the first post again ?


The first word of yours that I quoted is a rather spicy homonym.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

If you have ended up with a hammer finger (when you tear or break off the tendon that moves your finger) you will also want to seek medical intervention. They require immobilization for many weeks to heal correctly unless you want to pay for the surgery which is an option. 

An xray and visit to the Dr sounds like it might be order, especially with the pus thing. Don't lose your arm because you were unsure of how bad it is. Be sure and be safe.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

If you think there is any ligament, tendon or muscle damage, you should get it checked out ...especially thumbs. I injured both thumbs and one finger --in separate incidents --to the point where they are not as functional as the used be. I really wish I would have had surgery on both thumbs because not having strong opposing thumbs kinda sucks. The index finger injury just causes a very strange looking peace or "two" hand signal.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

After going to see a Dr (I avoid docs too, but it's time for you to go in), no handshakes for a year minimum. Even after you're feeling pretty good, you'll want to risk a handshake, but it will be that one person that thinks it's good to crush your hand for some reason, and that will set your recovery back by weeks if not months.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Cleared2land said:


> My last finger jam.
> 
> View attachment 1960300


I would set it looks broke to me, but unlike most people, i have access to free xrays 
a xray before and after the set is so useful,

i also work with several Docs, 

*really,*, when in doubt drop a dime go to an urgent care, it is worth it just to make sure all is good. *You dont want an infection to set in. or loss of function. *


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

Almost verbatim to your description (minus the pus part), I injured my left ring and pinky fingers in August 2020. Went slow speed over the bars and landed hand first on a skinny. Figured they were just jammed. Swollen, unable to bend but I'd just ice it and tough it out. After several weeks (probably a month or two actually) of not getting any better, I concluded they must have been broken. Being too stubborn to go see a doctor I fashioned a splint out of scrap wood and medical tape. Kept that on for several more months, then dropped the splint part and just buddy taped the two fingers for a bit longer. 

At that point, movement was still very limited, particularly bending or making a closed fist. I googled some PT type exercises and did that every day for a while. Now, 16 months later I have about 90% range of motion back. My pinky finger doesn't look the same as the other hand anymore. 

Someone else said if you have medical insurance, just go to the doctor. Can't hurt.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

jimPacNW said:


> Even after you're feeling pretty good, you'll want to risk a handshake, but it will be that one person that thinks it's good to crush your hand for some reason, and that will set your recovery back by weeks if not months.


Good advice, but who shakes hands anymore? That went away with Covid and I will be elated if it never comes back.


----------



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> My last finger jam.
> 
> View attachment 1960300


Ouchie!!


----------



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

It sounds infected and probobly broken.
Id visit an urgent care at worst its a couple hundred out of your pocket.
Puss is never a good sign!!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

RETROROCKS said:


> Puss is never a good sign!!


Sometimes…


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It's starting to feel a little better, but still very swollen so I guess full of fluid. I guess I'll get it looked at.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Wheelspeed said:


> Thanks everyone. It's starting to feel a little better, but still very swollen so I guess full of fluid. I guess I'll get it looked at.


You don't seem to say that with conviction.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Rant on. I got my finger slammed in a door by accident by a disgruntled youth at a treatment center i worked at about 10 years ago. The workers comp dr botched the surgery that was supposed to reconnect the broken bone in my last finger joint. The titanium screw that was supposed to hold the two pieces together broke one part in half again so the three parts were sewn together with some kind if animal ligament or something. I selectively forget the details. At least i can still hang on to my handlebars as tightly as necessary. My favorite memnory from the whole ordeal was riding “good finger” and “bad finger” on the blackjack trail at buffalo creek while my finger was broken before the surgery. i figured, if i break it again I already have a surgery scheduled anyway. Rant off.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

Wheelspeed said:


> Thanks everyone. It's starting to feel a little better, but still *very swollen* so I guess full of fluid. I guess I'll get it looked at.


Yea, I would say that shouldn't be the case 2 weeks in. Again, a pic would help.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

I got an x-ray. There is a chip of bone that got taken out somehow at the base of my first pinky bone. Luckily it appeared to have found it's place again naturally so should heal up okay. It's still super swollen but the nurse said it'd be super hot and painful if it was infected, so it doesn't seem to be that. She said to baby it for another 1-2 weeks and the swelling should be down by then.

We didn't talk about riding again but I feel like I'll stay off a mtb for another few weeks. Maybe in 2 weeks on a nice day i might take the road bike out if it's feeling a lot better. 

After the crash, I probably shouldve gotten myself to a road carefully and ridden back to the car instead of ignoring the pain and mtb'g the very rocky 5 mile remainder of the trail loop. 

Apologies for saying "pus" before... apparently I didn't know the definition of pus. I thought any kind of fluid from irritation, etc. was a type of pus. Now I googled it and pus is thick and related to infection by definition. Before when my finger felt sticky against the ring finger, I think just thin fluid was weeping through the pores of my skin. That's better now also. My pinky is still swollen but at least feels dry like my other hand.

For future people finding this thread and wondering when things should improve...
Tomorrow night would be 3 weeks exactly. So apparently a small break can cause swelling for this long. And for 2 weeks the pain and mobility didn't improve at all. That made a turning point the beginning of the 3rd week but swelling is still here even though not infected.

EDIT- and the nurse did say that I should've had it checked earlier. Like others said, bad things can happen during the healing process. Why would some pay $200 for fancy bars that give a little better perceived control but you don't get a broken finger checked that could mess up your bike handling for the rest of your riding hobby? Especially going downhills with two fingers on a brake so you're relying on that ring finger and pinky on that grip.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

Glad you got it checked and it appears to be going in the right direction. 

Yes, based on your description I was concerned that you could have something bad going on. A break, with even a small cut around it, would be considered an open fracture, thereby opening you up to a very serious infection. That was why I was asking for a pic. Again, glad that doesn't seem to be the case, good luck on your recovery going forward.


----------



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

Injured my middle finger when falling over it got caught and bent sideways by brake lever. Swollen but not as bad as a broken knuckle which I’ve had in my youth. Could move up and down but sideways pressure was pretty painful. The lack of swelling made me just wait it out. Finally month later not much change niece who is a rehab specialist looks and thinks I’ve torn the tendons near the knuckle and gives me some exercises so I don’t lose mobility. Injury was Sept 15 and it was bad enough I couldn’t even fake punch something barely a tap was painful while making a fist. It’s now December and it’s better but still couldn’t deliver a punch of much value, but it’s way better. It never bothered my riding but I favored it enough my wrist started hurting. I’ve broken enough knuckles and even my hand once that I knew it would heal eventually but I had the luxury of not needed it for labor. No discharge or broken skin. Tendon tears and sprains definetly don’t heal like they used to and need a regimen to stretch and not lose mobility. Just fair warning mine is at 3 months it’s better but not fully healed.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Heck going on a year plus two months and mine at times will send sharp pain through my whole hand. Took 8 months to be able to pull those two finger into a tight fist, still won't go 100%, but 98ish%. Should have had it looked at and I should have iced the hell out of it...

Should have...
Steve


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Yikes. You guys aren't making my day here.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Perhaps a good reason to seek appropriate medical care over brushing off an injury.


----------

